# People from Australia



## GrimmTeather (Mar 3, 2010)

Anyone out there from the land below?


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

YEP!!!! Which state you from? I'm N.S.W I sleep out west but spend all day and night on the beaches :laughing:


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes! and I just created an Australian group on here! (wink wink)

http://personalitycafe.com/groups/australians-11.html


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

Hello there. I live in suburban Melbourne, Victoria.


----------



## In a Quandary (Dec 26, 2009)

NatalieAnne said:


> Yes! and I just created an Australian group on here! (wink wink)


Did you? I'm immediately joining.


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

me too :happy:


----------



## GrimmTeather (Mar 3, 2010)

sensibly insensitive said:


> YEP!!!! Which state you from? I'm N.S.W I sleep out west but spend all day and night on the beaches :laughing:


S.A. here..

and



NatalieAnne said:


> Yes! and I just created an Australian group on here! (wink wink)
> 
> http://personalitycafe.com/groups/australians-11.html


Groovy!:laughing:


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

me too!! Tasmania....nearly started a thread like this last night


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Check.. Perth.. sadly.
Though I wasn't born here


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

Shannonline said:


> Check.. Perth.. sadly.
> Though I wasn't born here


 Me neither hehe :happy: Where are you from originally?


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

sensibly insensitive said:


> Me neither hehe :happy: Where are you from originally?


Stockton-On-Tees (near Middlesbrough) UK. 
Are you in Perth as well??


----------



## dp624 (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm from sydney!


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Perth! Yay!

I love Perth =O


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

Me! Me! Me! Me! I'm from australia! :crazy:

SA!!!


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

Nope not Perth. In NSW! I'm planning on having a massive road trip within 5yrs time. The plan is simple. Save a tonne of cash, buy a 4wd or borrow my uncles and drive 4hrs then stop for the day or night, see the sights whateverthey may be (trees, a dead kangaroo, people, nature, ANYTHING!!) then do it again all around australia  So I might bump into you one day haha. :tongue:
I was born in Greece though. Dunno what my parents were thinking. They just went for a holiday and BOOOM I came out wooohooo!!


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

Sydney, NSW.


----------



## roxtehproxy (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm apart of the Australasia continent, it's a neighbouring country called NZ (it pretty much is australia, except cooler).


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

sensibly insensitive said:


> Nope not Perth. In NSW! I'm planning on having a massive road trip within 5yrs time. The plan is simple. Save a tonne of cash, buy a 4wd or borrow my uncles and drive 4hrs then stop for the day or night, see the sights whateverthey may be (trees, a dead kangaroo, people, nature, ANYTHING!!) then do it again all around australia  So I might bump into you one day haha. :tongue:
> I was born in Greece though. Dunno what my parents were thinking. They just went for a holiday and BOOOM I came out wooohooo!!



Hey man, I am so coming with you!!!! I'm going to hide in your car, regardless of your answer. I just went on a roadtrip to SA. Awesomeness. My friend Troy is currently doing seasonal work in the NT and he is working his way throughout the country. That'll be my plan once uni is done through will! eff postgraduate stuff. 


Oh and Sydney people should do a meet up *nudge nudgery*




Ventolin said:


> I'm apart of the Australasia continent, it's a neighbouring country called NZ (it pretty much is australia, except cooler).


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

Another Perth dude over here!


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Ventolin said:


> I'm apart of the Australasia continent, it's a neighbouring country called NZ (it pretty much is australia, except cooler).


ROFL.....cheers bro....we do love our neighbors xxx


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

im moving to australia with in a year or so!!!! gotto get out of the states!!! need... culture variety!!!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Do you know which city yet? If you're looking for culture Melbourne is good. I want to leave Perth asap for the lack of culture, as soon as I dig myself out of my rut I'll no doubt move back to the UK or canada.


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

Yeah Melbourne is my favourite Australian city. Wish I lived there. So many different types of food hehe. And if you're into the whole clubbing scene then go there ASAP!!!! It's about 54 times better than Sydney and the rest of the country. 

NATALIAH!! Yeah of course you're coming.....ONLY if you bring a box of froot loops (omgyum) and more importanly, an Iguana....YEP! An Iguana. People will ask 'so where you from? Is it just you two? Where you headed?' Ah well We're from that place that's not here nor there or even the place that we were 2hrs ago, headed here there and everywhere except where we were, with just Nat, me and our iguana named Georgio Alejandro Velasquez Hernandez Horatio Villeneuve PITOWSKI!!!! :laughing:


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

I totally was gonna move to Sydney because i have a ton of family there. lots of cousins. But if Melbourne is better then fuk it! im going to Melbourne! When I visit Auckland next year for the Rugby World Cup, ill be taking a 2 week detour to find something in Australia!! YAY!

I had a question for you aussies! What is your perception of an American? What about a Californian? 
I know how my cousins feel, but were family.


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

Most Americans I've come across while working have been fine. There have been some cocky asses but the majority were fine. Nothing against em.

You should do this. Fly to Queensland and just live on the Gold Coast for a week or so coz the beaches are just immaculate there. Then head South to Sydney (1hr trip, around 100-200bux for ticket), meet your family then tell em you're going to Melbourne to party hard and eat everything in sight! Or if you love the drive it's around 12-14hrs from QLD to NSW, then 11-13hrs from NSW to Melbourne. Just watch out for those massive trucks....


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

adventures through aussieland?!?!! oohhhh myyyy goood!!! yay! :crazy::crazy::happy::happy:


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I have met some really cool Canadians:wink:

What you see on TV is a vast majority of stupid but that is also what you see of us too....actually I think it may be global
The Americans I have met have been cool


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

bethdeth said:


> I have met some really cool Canadians:wink:
> 
> What you see on TV is a vast majority of stupid but that is also what you see of us too....actually I think it may be global
> The Americans I have met have been cool


yes the vast majority of America is made up of boneheads. they are the idiots you see on TV, and they are the ones that will never leave the country either (thanks goodness) 

the cool ones are the ones that will travel the world. 

I dont think aussies are idiots, my impression of an aussie: HOT, Rough, adventurous, polite and respectful. 

and i cant get enough aussie accents.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Kalifornia310 said:


> yes the vast majority of America is made up of boneheads. they are the idiots you see on TV, and they are the ones that will never leave the country either (thanks goodness)
> 
> the cool ones are the ones that will travel the world.
> 
> ...


You are in for a surprise on the stupidity stakes here then
We have our own breed who will never leave the country....But you get that, ha

If you are into wilderness and beautiful forests and lakes I suggest you come to Tasmania before they are all gone :dry:


----------



## Kalifornia310 (Jan 7, 2010)

bethdeth said:


> You are in for a surprise on the stupidity stakes here then
> We have our own breed who will never leave the country....But you get that, ha
> 
> If you are into wilderness and beautiful forests and lakes I suggest you come to Tasmania before they are all gone :dry:


im afraid of nature! lol not entirely afraid, i just need to be with at least 3+ people to be comfortable. :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:

omg! you guys got your ********? hillbillies? trailertrash?! nicccceeee...


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Kalifornia310 said:


> im afraid of nature! lol not entirely afraid, i just need to be with at least 3+ people to be comfortable. :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
> 
> omg! you guys got your ********? hillbillies? trailertrash?! nicccceeee...


welllllll....the nature is very scary here on the west coast....and sometimes can be even scarier with company....here is a song written about a prisoner from Macquarie Harbour....the scary thing?? It's a true story....There is also a film about it which came out last year called Van Diemans Land....








and yes we have ********, hillbillies and trailertrash...but I think they fall under the same category of what we call "THE BOGAN"....I may be wrong....surely there are others who have more specific names for our lovelies...


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

Here's a general rundown of what a bogan is:
BOGAN.com.au - Definition


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

sensibly insensitive said:


> Here's a general rundown of what a bogan is:
> BOGAN.com.au - Definition


LMAO I have seen many of these in the past....they seemingly have become more sophisticated over the years though...the girls in the layers of tight singlets with track suit bottoms and big assed runners....to go with the long pony tail hair style with two long strands coming out the front and full face of makeup (complimentary orange, black panda eyes) What the hell are they called now I wonder?? Are they variation of the bogan or a more sophisticated someting else? 

The guys are wearing hoodies, skinny jeans, with big assed runners and driving Berlinas?

Is the "chick chick boom girl" one of these?

I have seen them up on the "Gaza Strip" (housing commission area) while passing through


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

They'll make a tv show called 'the wives of bogan county' Watch Shazza make a lovely beer battered posum stew for wazza gazza and tazza for breakfast! 
Hahaha berlinas, commodores, falcons, those old run down utes. 
The park near my house has the govt housing apartments right next to it. One time I went there to play basketball with my friend and these 2 ***** came up and go 'OI! you wogs are on our turf. You bunch of girls beat us 2 boys and you can stay' We cracked up laughing coz they called themselves boys, looked like boys, were wearing trackies and some neon coloured sportsjacket in 40degree weather! Oh and they also had the makeup platter all over their face. PINK PANDA EYEZ!! 
Seriously though, what makes them dress like that?!!?


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

*shudders*... 
*looks up the departure times for the next flight out of Australia*


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

ah...the beauty and the beastie of living in Tas is that we get a lot of concentrated small groupings and some *gasp* crossovers.

I have just asked my daughter what is:

We have "rurals" blue chambray shirt, moleskins, and a ute with assortment of bundy makes girls look better stickers and radio antennae coming out of every strategic corner with huge tyres. They talk like bogans but they have money and work on farms and party till they drop in a corner if they don't make it to the back of their utes. (not sure if they are bogans)

"chiggers" (from Hobart "gaza strip" of Chigwell) are like the ones I described as above and fit the page which was added by sensibly insensitive...(love the orange foundation girls) but they are more like atypical bogans who call everyone Shazza, Gazza and Tezza. They don't hurt people as much?

there are the "terries" (from Ravenswood or "Ravo" "Gaza strip")(my daughter did a cute impression of "the Hulk") they are similar to the orange faced girls with the boys in the hoodies driving berlinas but they stand over people and rob them and toss stones and bricks at buses passing by the "gaza strip"

I'm sure they are different in location on the mainland....there are times when ignorance is bliss though :wink:


----------



## spook (Dec 16, 2009)

I live in lonely sydney.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Out of all the cities in Australia I've been to Sydney smells the funkiest >_<
I'm sorry that's my _strongest_ memory of it! lol!


----------



## Shaneus (Feb 16, 2010)

Geelong here! Work in Melbourne though, so I get the best of both worlds... (relatively) cheap housing, no traffic issues, close to the (good) beaches and the cost of living is still okay too and can go to Melbourne for entertainment and awesome foodage.

Great to see a strong contingent of Australians on this board... especially NF's. If anyone's up for a meetup down this corner of the country, we should organise it!


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Shaneus said:


> Geelong here! Work in Melbourne though, so I get the best of both worlds... (relatively) cheap housing, no traffic issues, close to the (good) beaches and the cost of living is still okay too and can go to Melbourne for entertainment and awesome foodage.
> 
> Great to see a strong contingent of Australians on this board... especially NF's. If anyone's up for a meetup down this corner of the country, we should organise it!


My brother lives in Hoppers Crossing....it's definitely better traffic over that side of town. Although I got stuck in traffic for two hours peak hour on a 25 minute drive there from Hoppers to Kensington....drove me absolutely bat shit. This is coming from Tassie and our 30 minutes max from one side of town to the other:tongue:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

We don't all speak like that:shocked:

I fucken' promise:dry:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh come on this is closer to reality TV then rescue island or whatever it was called was. lol! I haven't heard the word sprog for years, since primary school? o_0


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

There were some bewdys in there LOL

I don't know Rescue Island....I have only just discovered Blue Heelers and Matlock Police

Home and Away is definitely us...LMAO

stone the flamin' crows u lot!!


----------



## Brionnach (Feb 10, 2010)

GrimmTeather said:


> Anyone out there from the land below?


Yes, I hail from Central Gippsland in south-east Victoria.


----------



## GrimmTeather (Mar 3, 2010)

Almost every Aussie I meet is from Melbourne. It's insane. It must be crowded as all hell over there.


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

Well it has great food! That'll tempt me hehe. Always have a go at my parents when they bring up the 'we should've stayed in Greece' comment. I tell em 'LET'S GO TO MELBOURNE!!! SOUVLAKIS!!!!!!!!!!!!' NSW souvlakis don't compare to Melbourne, and Melbourne souvlakis don't compare to Greece! :tongue:


----------



## Shaneus (Feb 16, 2010)

Melbourne's awesome at everything. The sooner everyone admits that, the better


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Is anyone going on holidays somewhere in the country this year? (who wouldn't mind packing me in their suitcase?)


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

Going to Newcastle for the easter long weekend, North Queensland in July for a week, really want to be in the Snowy mountains in August for my birthday, and my cousin's bf is trying to organise a group of people to go to Alice Springs together in September. Hoping I can go but I have uni starting around then so I probably won't be able to. Banished to Bathurst for 3-4yrs, I have to see as much as I can!


----------



## kyebosh (Mar 18, 2010)

Newcastle here!
Well, Lake Macquarie technically, but no-one ever knows the difference *coughcough-LakeMacIsBetter-cough*

Went for a drive across the Nullarbor to Perth & back in January! Highly recommended, you MUST do it at least once in your lifetime  (some pics from the trip over... Never finished uploading the trip back. Yeah, I know, ENTP )


----------



## sensibly insensitive (Dec 20, 2009)

I'm in Newcastle for the long weekend!! Some random from work asked me to come with her friends and yeah I went 
Listening to vh1's 100 greatest hard rock songs and getting really reaaaalllllllllly drunk with a bunch of people I've never met!! 
Here's our playlist for the night...well my playlist for the night muahahaha
VH1’s 100 Greatest Hard Rock Songs | Stereogum
I wanna go fall off something really high. I'll let you know what happens...woahh hahhaa there's a trolley outside and pier leading to the water...people can push trolley into water....I can be in trolley filled with pillows....I don't think I'll die....it won't hurt would it? ONE WAY TO FIND OUT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello  Blue Mountains here.


----------



## Seventree (Jan 12, 2010)

I lived in Brisbane for a time and Melbourne but ended up going back to Perth, Perth it is again I guess.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Perth????????????!


----------



## Pop Crimes (Mar 31, 2010)

i study in sydney and it's nice. nice weather, nice food, nice everything. but the cost of living is really high...


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Seeker99 said:


> Hello  Blue Mountains here.


yay! I'm near. Shh, don't tell anybody. 



Pop Crimes said:


> i study in sydney and it's nice. nice weather, nice food, nice everything. but the cost of living is really high...


That is very true. Although the food isn't as nice as Melbourne  public transport is annoying too. 

I'm studying in sydney as well.


----------



## Pop Crimes (Mar 31, 2010)

NatalieAnne said:


> That is very true. Although the food isn't as nice as Melbourne  public transport is annoying too.
> 
> I'm studying in sydney as well.


 
i'm not australian so i think i can say this without getting weird stares; australia is a gift to the music world. especially with the post-punk movement with bands like Beasts of Bourbon, The Birthday Party and The Wreckery blasting the indie scene into the stratosphere...

funny thing is i performed my songs at a pub in Newtown once, and i did a cover of Rowland S. Howard's Dead Radio. i said the next number is called Dead Radio, by an *australian* artist named Rowland S. Howard. EVERYONE in the pub gave me weird stares and i just realized that it's because they thought i was aussie and i said "australian artist". i guess it was a very bogan-ish kinda thing to do? i dunno! i felt and still feel embarassed! but taken in the context of the fact that i'm not australian, what i meant to do was articulate the fact that someone from god knows where in the world is familiar with independent/underground aussie music. 

it was a Pop Crime. literally.


----------



## Leith (May 9, 2010)

I think Sydney or Melbourne are your best options, I mean Perth's just... there's really nothing to do here. 

Actually the only good thing about Perth is that there are less killer animals here than over east. I think, that's how I justify living here instead of Melbourne anyway.


----------



## unordinaryone (May 17, 2010)

Adelaide

5000

:happy:

Now have to get posts up to join ...


----------



## Whimsical (Aug 18, 2010)

A Sydney-sider checking in


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> RELAX EVERYONE YOUR DEMOCRATIC GOVERNMENT IS MORE THAN WILLING TO HELP YOU VOTE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I'll summon the _donkey_ this election, if you know what I mean :wink:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I heard that our good _friend_ mr donkey is being payed off by labor.... so not happy about this. All these years...... I thought we had something special and now this *disappointed*.

I'm thinking about the underdog now... I feel my vote will safely go unnoticed with the underdog. I simply can't go wrong!!!!!! 










right?


----------



## Pacifique (Mar 31, 2010)

i thought, the girl from fringe (anna torv) looked kinda like cate blanchett and thought could she be OZ? and she spoke in american accent and though oh so she is american ? with OZ genes i thought? and then when i went to wikipedia i found out she is OZ maybe people there sort of look like that


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

If we have a new prime minister tonight I think I will cry.


----------



## Rogue Eagle (Oct 14, 2009)

I know what one I'd rather look at.


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Rogue Eagle said:


> I know what one I'd rather look at.


The one who gets around in budgie smugglers?


....


I thought as much :wink:

Additionally,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RQ_s6V1Kv6A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^I haven't laughed so much all week!!! loved the machine gun on boat people damn!!! and the connotation of the sex party, I voted them for second place after labor... I'm so ignorant about politics it's just so hard to follow ...you know with all the lies and .....backstabbing hahahahaha!! ^____________0


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Did anyone take advantage of the Borders discount today?


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Borders had a discount? :O

I noticed a lot of real estate agents took advantage from the abnormal amount of open home signs scattered on every other street corner. Gosh anyone that is a fan of open-homes would of had a field day! :shocked:


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Hiccups24-7 said:


> ^^^I haven't laughed so much all week!!! loved the machine gun on boat people damn!!! and the connotation of the sex party, I voted them for second place after labor... I'm so ignorant about politics it's just so hard to follow ...you know with all the lies and .....backstabbing hahahahaha!! ^____________0



They made Tony Abbott look much more attractive in animation too, haha. 

I'm watching the election coverage on abc, I wish they'd stream twitter updates. I just typed on mine, "tony Abbott is a fuck ass".


----------



## SomeRandomGuy18 (Aug 18, 2010)

Australian government sucks ass with all the censorship and nanny state bullshit. However, most of the people there are pretty cool.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nova said:


> They made Tony Abbott look much more attractive in animation too, haha.


lols yeah I noticed that I thought "wait why does he have small ears? I'm pretty sure he's a wingnut?".


----------



## halah (Dec 20, 2009)

perthie here


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

I can't believe how many ignorant, xenophobic idiots there are in our country. No offence intended to Liberal voters. Prepare to step back in time Australia.


----------



## igloo123 (Jun 29, 2010)

Yeah, well there was a 21% sale at Borders.

A further 5% if you had red hair or came dressed in a "Speedos costume".


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I couldn't ignore this:-


> Independent candidate Andrew Wilkie says it's far from certain what's going to happen in his electorate of Denison. He emphasises that while some commentators are calling the seat for him, he sees it as 50/50.
> 
> *Mr Wilkie says that if he is elected and it's a hung Parliament, he would support whichever side would provide "stable, competent and ethical government"*.


So let me get this straight, if it's NOT a hung parliament then he will NOT support the idea of a stable, competent and ethical government? Or am I just reading that wrong?

If wingnut abbott gets in then I'm skipping the country. :dry:


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Seeker99 said:


> I can't believe how many ignorant, xenophobic idiots there are in our country. No offence intended to Liberal voters. Prepare to step back in time Australia.


I can't believe family first and one nation still exist. srsly. gtfo my electoral vote. 

If there's one good thing that comes from this election, it's that Wilson Tuckey and Steve Fielding lose their seats.

But overall, i'm pissed at all the informal voting Informal Votes By Division. Thanks to them and the marginal seats we have to endure more of this shit. God, when will it be over? wah, boo hoo, etc etc. 



Hiccups24-7 said:


> lols yeah I noticed that I thought "wait why does he have small ears? I'm pretty sure he's a wingnut?".


Haha, this is such a good joke on so many levels.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

ok I'm not against Julia or anyone really I just found this joke amusing 




> Julia Gillard touring the countryside in a chauffeur-driven car.
> Suddenly, a cow jumps out onto the road, they hit it full on and the car comes to a stop.
> Julia in her usual charming manner, says to the chauffeur:
> 'You get out and check - you were driving. '
> ...


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

*I'm going to risk being attacked and killed and say that I'd rather Abbot than Gillard. 

But I think both are incompetent. :mellow:

This election has just had NO. FUCKING. CHOICE. WHATSOEVER. *


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I know very little about politics so I hinged my decision on those contacts that the liberals love... you know the ones that protect the company and give them full power to sack anyone for any reason, any time they see fit. I got hit by that when Howard was in and yeah it messed up my life for a while as I couldn't claim benefits for eight weeks 
Other than that I don't know and think they're both kinda evil.. but can't please everyone


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

Yay Julia!


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

It's finally been announced? *shock* 0_0
How many months was that?


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank fuck


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

bethdeth said:


> Thank fuck


Bloody oath. 

Oh and.. (this is nsfw by the way) 





I don't know whether i'm more embarrassed by the terrible editing or the fact that this video is so familiar to me in so many ways.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Nova said:


> Bloody oath.
> 
> Oh and.. (this is nsfw by the way)
> YouTube - AUSLAND
> ...




Hahahaha.....OMG why did I love that? For shame:crazy:


----------



## azrinsani (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi I just came to Australia from Malaysia. Currently living in Perth. 

Before I came here I was pretty scared as Australians are portrayed as rude and racist by the Media. But so far, you guys are just awesome. I have had only 1 racist incident but I think it's unfair to judge an entire nation from just 1 person's view.

Regardless, I would like to say that Australians are the nicest people! I'm just happy to be living here.


Cheers!


----------



## miro (Sep 28, 2010)

Brisbane...?


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

miro said:


> Brisbane...?


Qldr, nice. Just down the road


----------



## Tridentus (Dec 14, 2009)

HIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

does anyone here live near Coogie in Sydney??! i will be living there in Coogie hostel in 2 weeks time!!

i used to live in Mona Vale (northern Sydney suburb) and that was epicness realised. and i went to Manly Selective High School. shout out to Saweng and Eddie the legends that are.


----------



## BreathLive (Oct 4, 2010)

azrinsani said:


> Hi I just came to Australia from Malaysia. Currently living in Perth.
> 
> Before I came here I was pretty scared as Australians are portrayed as rude and racist by the Media. But so far, you guys are just awesome. I have had only 1 racist incident but I think it's unfair to judge an entire nation from just 1 person's view.
> 
> ...


I like to think that we're generally not racist, but there'll always be those few people who're rather ignorant and try to make up for it by being ignorant very, very loudly and somewhat violently. :sad:

Oh, I'm of Chinese background but I was born and raised in good ol' down under. :laughing: Australia for me~


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

We have a beathdeath and a breathlive! delicious!

(at first I read breathlives' username as, "bethlive" and I thought, what a humorous name change! (sorry if this humour is lost on you, I think of the least funny thing I could possibly say, and then I don't bother keeping it to myself).


----------



## BreathLive (Oct 4, 2010)

What? But I love lame jokes. :tongue:

I'll tell you a secret though - it was supposed to be _breathe_live, but I made a typo. I like this, though, so it's all good. :happy:


----------



## Seeker99 (Jan 13, 2010)

I was just watching this video when I stumbled across this thread...

So....

YouTube - Hi I'm Tom from Australia (remix)


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Seventree (Jan 12, 2010)

That's blinks. Right next door to where I was born, hay now were cooking. I always knew if I try hard enough Australia could be neighbors with Slovakia. Amused.


----------



## Jigsaw (Sep 9, 2010)

Melbourne here!! =)


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

Nova said:


> We have a beathdeath and a breathlive! delicious!
> 
> (at first I read breathlives' username as, "bethlive" and I thought, what a humorous name change! (sorry if this humour is lost on you, I think of the least funny thing I could possibly say, and then I don't bother keeping it to myself).


LOL. I only just saw this. I had this name since before the internetz. It was my pen name I used back in the days when we wrote *gasp* letters. I simply can't think of changing it now. If I did I would change it to something absurd like....Cankles or Snerdly. Maybe I should make a competion thread to see who can name me the most ridiculous name...whaddya reckon?


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^a competition with my name written all over it? *evil*.


----------



## noosabar (Mar 14, 2010)

Why are we as a nation so apathetic?, I have heard some stories of gross national embarrasment lately, swept under the carpet and not spoken about.
There are major inconsistancies at federal and state level which are dismissed and passed on by the general public as someone elses problem.
I have been used as a scape goat, a soft target to be made an example of at regional governance level. But you know what I fucked them, I stood up and told the truth and stayed honorable to myself and those I represented, and it fucked their shit up. It was easy.
Where is the fire and search for truth in this country.
I challenge the Australians here to find any information on the Quilpie line, its not a train track, Its a betrayal by our former government thats not in our history. Speak with second world war vetrans, learn the alliances set up in the day that are now in jeopardy because of the total apathy of our dummed down nation.
There are so many reforms coming into play it will bewilder you, progress is essential, honest progress is a must. Its not all bad, however there are big components which will have dire implications on your life unless we have our say beyond the tick and flick ballot.


----------



## KaylRyck (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, I'm from Townsville. 

1. No, I'm not making the name up. 

2. Yes, that's a real place. 

3. No, I'm not a powerpuff girl. :dry:


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi everyone, I'm from Sydney, feel free to message me if you feel like chatting :happy:


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Luke said:


> Hi everyone, I'm from Sydney, feel free to message me if you feel like chatting :happy:


Me too! *waves*


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Luke said:


> Hi everyone, I'm from Sydney, feel free to message me if you feel like chatting :happy:


while reading that I thought you said _massage_... I was like orly?! oops!


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

haha that would be pretty weird.

Hi Nova!


----------



## Lucem (Dec 2, 2009)

Sydney-sider here....booyeah!


----------



## ShadowPlay (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm somewhere in Aussieland where it's hot hot hot!
(Can't remember where because of the heat roud: )


----------



## susurration (Oct 22, 2009)

Luke said:


> haha that would be pretty weird.
> 
> Hi Nova!





LemonSqueeze said:


> Sydney-sider here....booyeah!


I'm basically AWOL at the moment :\ so not this week, but are you both keen for a meet up (I already know you've expressed interest mr squeeze)? I completely forgot about it the last time I suggested it. 

Oh and... I went to the sydney sci fi and fantasy film festival on at the Newtown Dendy yesterday... it was brilliant. If I wasn't being so horribly antisocial this week, i'd go and see another film. I highly recommend it. It's $14 for student/concession. 

Fantastic Planet - Sydney Science Fiction and Fantasy Film Festival


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

That looks awesome, I'm going to see if i can round up some friends and go to it. Good find Nova! I would be interested in a meet up if anyone is up for it.


----------

